# So is it 4.5 or 4.6???



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

When I started doing Uber, I had rating of 4.3. I got few emails telling me my rating was bellow their 4.5 requirement. And from that point on I tried my best to get as many 5 stars as I could, so I could pass their 4.5 requirement. Once I did surpass their 4.5 requirement, I got deactivated for not passing their 4.6 requirement... WTF Uber???



Spoiler



Warning emails that I received









And then I got this last email


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Different per market, but normally it's the 4.6
So you should try to stay at 4.7 or above (I know, lil late now)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Another driver who signed up to this forum a bit too late.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Ask uber to give you the option to take a class so you can be reinstated. Assuming you still want to. You can use your car for other services that msy be available in Reno, such as lyft, google express, etc. This could give you a push to do something more rewarding and less risky than driving random people all day.


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Surprisingly I got reactivated, have no clue of why. I haven't received any email either, other than the usual activation email. I feel like they went short on drivers or something because surge prices were insane on recent holidays.



Spoiler


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You have to assume that even if you think you're doing everything right, you're still going to get bad ratings from time to time. The key is to keep those to a minimum. Some people are in a bad mood or just pissed off before they even get in your car. There's not much you can do about that. Others are just not going to like you. It's life. I got home late last night to find another 1-star bandit had struck. My 1 day and 7 day ratings were intact. The 30 day rating had sunk. So this was a rider from over a week ago, and I have no possible way of knowing who did it or why it happened.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

it depends on market and number of drivers . if there is shortage of drivers they don't deactivate for low ratings


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If your rating is that low it's probably time to try something else. 

I suggest an exciting career in the fast food industry or maybe something in the hospitality laundry division of a motel6.


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

haji said:


> it depends on market and number of drivers . if there is shortage of drivers they don't deactivate for low ratings


Well my relative was deactivated the same day with a rating of 4.46, so they do still deactivate people with low ratings. Uber has also dropped rates in my city few weeks ago by 30%, and driver now get shitty pays, and probably none wants to drive for such rates



Realityshark said:


> If your rating is that low it's probably time to try something else.
> 
> I suggest an exciting career in the fast food industry or maybe something in the hospitality laundry division of a motel6.


I find it interesting how you think these careers are exciting.


----------

